# Murray Meteor Flite Value?



## Wayne Adam

I have a chance to buy this Murray Meteor Flite. The chrome is very nice, the paint & decals a good, the front light has the lens, but cracked & the
rack is bent. I can get it for $100.00.....Is that fair for this particular bike, I know it is not that special................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## jd56

Wayne, you know how I feel about these Murrays. I wouldn't hesitate one bit. But, that's me. Mint contidtion I would imagine might bring $150-200 to the right buyer. 
The rack can be straightened and at least the lens is there,  and in it's original paint state, I'd leave it untouched and ride as it is.
Offer the seller $75 and see where it goes from there. But $100 is fair but,  in my opinion I'd try the lowball offer.

Here is a Murray link to the 60's bikes. Just for future reference.
http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/forums/68/Murray-Catalogs-Ads

Good luck. 
I'll trade you an almost mint Ladies Meteor Flite if you get this one. I have too many ladies bikes.


----------



## jd56

*sent you a pm*

Check your messages, I just sent you a PM


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey JD*

Jd,
 I am in the same position as you are, I have way too many girls bikes. It is a pretty long ride for me to get this bike, so I have to consider that.
 Also, I keep comparing all the middleweights I find to my '61 Firebolt, I can't stop looking at that beauty.
 Anyway, I'll let you know what happens.................Wayne


----------



## dungo

I Would possibly be interested in paying $150 for that bike.
PM me if you want


----------



## jd56

Wayne Adam said:


> Jd,
> I am in the same position as you are, I have way too many girls bikes. It is a pretty long ride for me to get this bike, so I have to consider that.
> Also, I keep comparing all the middleweights I find to my '61 Firebolt, I can't stop looking at that beauty.
> Anyway, I'll let you know what happens.................Wayne[/QUOTE
> 
> I know right? Its hard to compare these lens tanks to the "eyeballed" firebolt. These ladies pop up everywhere. The mens meteor your looking at is a deal at $100.  As you can see dungo can make it worth your while.
> If it was me I'd get it. Sell one of your ladies to make room.
> I just added two more ladies spaceliners to my ever growing collection. T
> he wife seems to think I'm obsessed...you think?
> Let me know how it pans out.  But, it sure would look good in my flock.
> By the way the Schwinn is a good cheap deal too. Shame they don't have tanklight.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*jd...Ebay*

Hey jd, there is a Hawthorn Middleweight mens tank bike listed on Ebay. Starting price is $100.00, no bids yet and it is in Baltimore.
Thought you might be interested...............Wayne


----------



## jd56

I see that.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Haw...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c1f5e200
I have had bad experiences with ebay and paypal, so I don't buy on there anymore. I will window shop though.
Trying to contact the seller by email, but he doesn't even have it listed on CL. Probably has a reserve and looking for the big spender.
When the description includes "cute bike" might indicate they don't really know what they have.
It's in fair shape but not worth much more than $150 after cleaned up.

here is a nice mens bike not far from the ebay seller on the MD eastern shore but, they want full retail. I like this one but, $100 would be my lowball offer.
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/2774913223.html

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey jd56 & dungo*

Hey you guys, I decided to pass on the Murray Meteor Flite. If either of you are interested, email me directly & I will
give you the sellers information. The bike is located in South Jersey, I am way up north by the Poconos of PA.
                                                                                                                                              Wayne
my email is     wayneadam@ptd.net


----------



## jd56

Wayne, I found the CL ad on this one bike. I appreciate the lead.
Did you talk to the seller? He had $100 Firm. Is that the case? Hell I'm at least 6-7 hours away.
Its a nice looking bike for sure.
I hoped the ebay seller for the Hawthorne had a contact number. That's only as far as Baltimore.
I posted a "WTB" CL listing hoping he'd call me. No response yet.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*jd...Meteor Flite*

Hi jd,
   I had the Murray guy send me close up pictures of the Meteor Flite, and it showed that it was way worse than it appeared. The paint is completely worn, and there is plenty of rust on the chrome.
Good luck with the Hawthorne...................Wayne


----------



## jd56

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi jd,
> I had the Murray guy send me close up pictures of the Meteor Flite, and it showed that it was way worse than it appeared. The paint is completely worn, and there is plenty of rust on the chrome.
> Good luck with the Hawthorne...................Wayne




I appreciate the look.
No reply from the baltimore lead on the hawthorne.
Moving on...thanks wayne


----------

